# 2005 Throwing up code P0604 (Control Module RAM fault)



## rezarxt (Sep 8, 2011)

Check engine light came on today. Ran the code and it came up with P0604.

"Definition- Control Module Random Access Memory (RAM) fault

Explanation -ECM detected the internal data test failed (RAM)

Probably Cause- Failed ECM"

Anyone have any idea what that could be? My car only has 27k miles on it. Id appreciate any advice in case its something I dont need to pay the shop to do.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

If it's a failed ECM then you're going to need the dealer. You're going to need a new ECM and a Tech II to connect it up to the other modules. You could try disconnecting the battery for 15 minutes and rehook it up. Maybe it is a one time glitch.


----------



## rezarxt (Sep 8, 2011)

Tried it. No luck.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Your Engine Controller is shot.

Get a new one and have it reprogrammed by the dealer.


----------



## rezarxt (Sep 8, 2011)

Any difference between A1 cardone and AC Delco ECM's? 

Pontiac GTO Engine Control Module - Free Shipping - A1 Cardone, AC Delco


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It sounds like the Cardon unit is a reman but I wouldn't be afraid of that at all. Electronics that have been cycled can be better than new untested ones. It has a warranty and if it lives through that it will probably outlive the car.


----------



## z28gto (Aug 3, 2012)

*ecm question*

Can the ECM cause a hard shift? I guess my question really is can the ECM mess how the transmission shifts and the traction control?


----------

